# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  Montreal International Reggae Festival Aug. 26-28,2016

## Kathryn

This weekend is the MIRF.....Cocoa Tea, Elephant Man, Movado, Sanchez, Romain Virgo, Barrington Levy to name a very few.....Jacques Cartier pier at the Old Port of Montreal.  :Smile:

----------

